# Seachem or Tetra Ferts.



## hartle (19 Feb 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has an opinion on seachem vs tetra fertilisers.

Mostly in terms of the general ferts ie. Seachem flourish, Tetra plantamin.
But also the Flourish Tabs against the Plant Crypto tabs.

Regards.


----------



## danmil3s (19 Feb 2010)

hi welcome to ukaps have you looked in to dry salts lots cheaper and there's loads of information a on here. and really helpful people. ive just started useing after the initial information learning part it seems to be straight foreword. ive still got a look to learn but some one will always help. have a look at this page http://www.ukaps.org/EI.htm good luck and enjoy


----------



## hartle (19 Feb 2010)

Very interesting article danmil. But..... I'm not dosing CO2. Rather I'm using Easycarbo to introduce Carbon into the water for the plants to take up. Seems to have done some excellent things for my plants, and has not affected my vallis at all (unlike so many people seem to say in the forums).


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Feb 2010)

Ferts are ferts, it doesn`t matter whether you inject CO2 or not. And using the salts is cheaper. The only real difference with dosing a CO2/non CO2 tank is whether the non actually needs any ferts adding other than what will occur through nitrification etc. 

If you need to dose, then I would recommend using the salts from Aqua Essentials etc. They work out much cheaper than off the shelf options.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2010)

I'd choose Seachem over Tetra for planted aquarium products, personally.

Dry chemicals are much cheaper but if you're dosing a smaller tank, or you you find chemicals a little 'daunting' then one of the best all-in-one ferts is Tropica Plant Nutrition or Plant Nutrition+.   The '+' version includes nitrogen and phosphorous so isn't required for lower-energy set-ups with good fish load.

Another excellent all-in-one without NP is Easylife Profito.


----------



## hartle (20 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the info. As I'm dosing a 70L I think I'll got for the all-in-one. I hadn't come across the Aqua Essentials site, or Tropica products previously. As I'm using Easycarbo I'll go for the ProFito for now.

When I move house at the end of the year I'll be looking into much bigger tanks / aquascapes and will definitely start learning about dry salts.


----------

